# Welche Versionen?



## Katrin++ (14. Jan 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte JSP programmieren, kenne mich aber weder mit der Installation eines Webservers, noch mit der Installation des JDK aus und bin deswegen auf eure Hilfe angewiesen. Ich möchte auf einem Win98 oder Win2000 Betriebssystem JSP programmieren. In meinem JSP-Buch steht, dass ich ein JDK und eine JSP-Engine benötige. 

Meine Frage ist nun, welche Version des JDK und welche Version des tomcats nutzt ihr? Kann mir jemand die URLs der Download-Seiten sagen?

Katrin


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jan 2004)

Geh auf www.micromata.de und lade dir den Schrödinger runter. Das letzte Mal, als ich schaute, war da ein Tomcat 4.0.16 drin. Welches JDK du brauchst richtet sich nach den Anforderungen des Containers. Schnapp die die aktuelle Version von java.sun.com und fertig. 

P.S.:
Natürlich machts mehr Sinn erst das JDK zu isntallieren und dann den Schrödinger


----------



## me.toString (15. Jan 2004)

Das SDK ist aktuell in der Version 1.4.2_x unter http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html verfügbar.

Und von tomcat wurde neulich die brandneue Version freigegeben und ist jetzt in der Version  5 unter http://ftp.leo.org/pub/comp/general/infosys/www/daemons/apache/dist/jakarta/tomcat-5/v5.0.16/bin/ verfügbar.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Jan 2004)

Je nachdem was man vorhat, muss man mit dem 5er aber noch etwas aufpassen, denn viele Sachen für den 4er laufen darauf nicht. So z.B. OpenCMS 5.0.0.

Schrödinger 1.0.1 enthält übrigens den Tomcat 4.1.24. Wer nicht mit der JSTL 2.0 oder der allerallerneusten Servlet-Spezifikation arbeiten will/muss, der ist damit völlig bedient. Kommt ja dann eh in Kürze ne neue Version raus..


----------

